# Heinz 57 Steak Sauce



## smokin stang (Jan 12, 2007)

Has anyone been able to duplicate the Heinz 57 Sauce recipe?  I have tried the recipes on the internet and just can't figure it out.  If anyone has the secret ingredients please post the recipe.


----------



## ultramag (Jan 12, 2007)

Here is a copycat I found awhile back. Haven't tried it yet because I have a Giant Costco sized bottle + one in the pantry. If you have ruled it out as a copy let me know so I don't waste my time. If you haven't tried it then here ya go.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Heinz 57Â[emoji]174[/emoji] Steak Sauce

In the late 1800s Henry John Heinz established the slogan
 "57 Varieties," which you can still find printed on Heinz
 products even though the company now boasts over 5700 varieties
 in 200 countries. Today Heinz is the world's largest tomato 
producer, but interestingly the first product for the company 
that was launched in 1869 had nothing to do with tomatoes; it 
was grated horseradish. It wasn't until 1876 that ketchup was 
added to the growing company's product line.
     Tomato is also an important ingredient in this tangy steak
 sauce. But you'll find some interesting ingredients in there as
 well, such as raisin puree, malt vinegar, apple juice concentrate,
 and mustard. And don't worry if your version doesn't come out as 
brown as the original. Heinz uses a little caramel coloring in its
 product to give it that distinctive tint. It's just for looks,
 though, so I've left that ingredient out of this clone recipe. 
Besides, I've found that the turmeric and yellow mustard will help
 get this version close to the color of the real deal. 

Raisin Puree
1/2 cup raisins
1/2 cup water

1 1/3 cup white vinegar
1 cup tomato paste
2/3 cup malt vinegar
2/3 cup sugar
1/2 cup water
1 tablespoon yellow prepared mustard
2 teaspoons apple juice concentrate
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon vegetable oil
1 teaspoon lemon juice
1/2 teaspoon onion powder
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/8 teaspoon turmeric

1. Make the raisin puree by combining the raisins with the water
 in a food processor or blender. Blend on high speed for 1 minute
 or until the puree is smooth. Measure 1/4 cup of this puree into
 a medium saucepan.
2. Add the remaining ingredients and whisk until smooth.
3. Turn heat up to medium high and bring mixture to a thorough boil.
 Reduce heat to low and simmer, uncovered, for 1/2 hour or until
 thick. Let sauce cool and then refrigerate it in a covered container
 for at least 24 hours.
Makes 3 cups.


----------



## smokin stang (Jan 12, 2007)

Chad,
     This is the recipe that I used.  I made it five fold so I could have accidentally messed up the ingredients ratio.  I am going to make it again just to double check.  Mine was not even close so I ended up adding original Heinz 57 Sauce until it was where it needed to be.  Kind of expensive at 4.37 a bottle at Walmart.


----------

